# Fishy Breath Smell - HELP!



## TinksMommy (Jan 26, 2009)

I noticed my chi's breath has an odor that smells like fish. She has been losing teeth recently and I thought maybe it was from rotting teeth but then I heard it could be that she is starting to be in heat? Is this true? Help. She is exactly 6 months old. 4 pounds 10 ounces.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Heat won't cause them to have stinky breath. 

What are you feeding?

I have heard that fish breath could be an indication that she has blocked anal glands. Does she scoot her bottom on the floor? Do you see her licking back there alot?

Brodysmom


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

It can be from baby teeth or it can be from tarter build up in the back teeth from feeding alot of can food or soft food. 

How old is she? Give her plenty of things to chew on such as Greenies to help the baby teeth out and the greenies also freshen breath.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rocky had a whiffy breath when he was about that age, I just put it down to the fact he was losing baby teeth. His baby teeth were loose but the adult teeth were still coming through and probably plaque/debris would collect round the wobbly teeth. His breath is now back to normal and he has lost all his babys except his 4 canines so he has 8 canines at the mo lol. Plan to get them removed when being neutered.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah Jack's breath is fishy and he's teething xx


----------



## TinksMommy (Jan 26, 2009)

*Smell Update*

Smell Update: The smell lasted for about a week. At that time she did lose about 4 teeth that week of the smell. I have not seen her licking anywhere or scooting her bottom. 

Thanks guys for all of your responses! Much appreciated!


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

im glad that her her breath aint reakin no more !! LOL!


----------

